# Florida Tree Service Business Give-Away



## Treeman14 (Apr 1, 2006)

Sorry, you missed the deadline!


----------



## tophopper (Apr 1, 2006)

Shouldnt you have titled this thread- April Fools?


----------



## Newfie (Apr 1, 2006)

Can I have just the chipper?


----------



## cushdog (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll be your huckleberry.
I live in New Port Richey.
i'll give you my references.
I have all my own equipment, how much for yours?


----------

